# Anybody train and do manual labour?



## pdiddy (May 11, 2012)

I've started a new job putting up marquees. I'm finding it hard to motivate myself to go gym because I feel so tired and sore in the evenings. Who manages to juggle a physical job and heavy lifting and how do you stop yourself from burning out? Need some inspiration please.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Me an l am 42 yrs old !


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Me and 54 and still go to the gym 4times a week mate


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

pdiddy said:


> I've started a new job putting up marquees. I'm finding it hard to motivate myself to go gym because I feel so tired and sore in the evenings. Who manages to juggle a physical job and heavy lifting and how do you stop yourself from burning out? Need some inspiration please.


All in your head bud


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

me, sometimes work upto 16-18 hours shift and still treck to the gym, youll get used to it


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Some days at the hospital I'm humping furniture or box's of paper up n down stairs in stupid heat, feel refreshed after a workout, even when I was tired walking into the gym.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Always nap when you have free time and prepare all your meals in advance mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

train at weekends mate


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

me and am 20. 7am to 7ish pm then hit the gym 6 or 7 times a week for either weights or cardio.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

yeah i do im always lifting heavy sh1t at work.........give it few week and your be use to it.

MAN THE FCUK UP


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Eat more and try a stim free pre workout supp


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

just up your food intake throughout the day.it is difficult doing manual labour all day then training but if you keep your energy levels up you'll soon get used to it.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> train at weekends mate


lol, how the fcuk have I never thought of this before?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

countrybumpkin said:


> lol, how the fcuk have I never thought of this before?


really?


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> really?


i think i've just got into the habit of scheduling my training around weekdays and weekends as "days of rest"..


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Me! Eat more.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

You either want it or you dont, simple as that really. Youll find the energy if you want it...


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Me, You *WILL* get used to it. Train in the morning b4 work. Training is done then, no excuses.


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

yes been training since 16 and manually working since 16 and now 28 and hitting it just as hard on less calories


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

eat more to compensate.


----------



## pdiddy (May 11, 2012)

really appreciate the comments people, I had a good shoulder workout today :thumb:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

pdiddy said:


> really appreciate the comments people, I had a good shoulder workout today :thumb:


Did you eat more?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

The very famous bodybuilder Franco Columbo was a brick layer in the early days and it did him no harm.


----------



## pdiddy (May 11, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> Did you eat more?


I did and I got some extra sleep. I went to the gym straight after work which worked for me. Hit a PB deadlift today so I think the 'tiredness' was more mental than anything.


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm 51, up at 0530 to start work at 7am until 5pm. I work in a dairy factory bottling milk all day long, a lot of bending and lifting etc at the end of a production line. The younger guys I work with think I'm nuts doing that all day then going home to lift weights.

Motivation is the key. You either have it you don't. I make sure i'm in bed no later than 9.30 pm and get plenty of calories.

Its not easy but it can be done, you just gotta want it enough imo


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

eat more and try to get more sleep at night...... or go on the dole


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Yeah im a brickie an i gomthe gym 4/5 times a week. I get like a second wind to go the gym. Even after the hardest of days i find the energy to go.

Why dont you keep a picture on ya phone of either how you want to look or something that motivates you, and have a look at this when your feeling tired.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

upping carbs a bit helped when I was in your situation mate, other than that, just gotta man it my friend


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Best sessions are after a days graft mate.

Day 1 at the job was a no go, on your feet and running up your own ****. Day 2 was better, day 3 was back to normal training.


----------



## l6max (Sep 8, 2010)

Me buddy, usually find im dead then i have a meal and seem to buck up. just push through on the days i dont feel up for it. no pain no gain and all that..


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

time u start mate?

traning before work is excellent and what i do


----------

